# Circuit Topology - Blended Fuzz



## BuddytheReow (Jul 1, 2022)

BuddytheReow submitted a new resource:

Circuit Topology - Blended Fuzz - A 2-Stage Blended Fuzz Circuit



> Another idea if you're looking to design your own circuit is a 2-stage blended fuzz. I will show the overall topology and an application.
> 
> View attachment 28037
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## andromedial_stoat (Jul 10, 2022)

2 part question:

If the blend pot in this topology is zeroing out on either side of the sweep, then wouldn't an additional resistor on both sides of the pot prevent 0 resistance from being achieved at "0" or "10"?

If these resistors were of different values, would the volume drop still occur, but just at a different point in the sweep?


----------



## andare (Jul 11, 2022)

In the Fuzzrite, Q1c and Q2c are connected by a 47n cap. Don't know what that does but the Depth control, to my ears, gradually blends in Q2 without blending out Q1, which is why the gain keeps going up. Halfway through there's a volume drop. Apparently this is because the two stages are out of phase.

I would like to know what the resistors across the collectors and bases do to the transistors.

The Bazz Fuss has a diode in that position. 

Is it a way to increase the voltage that hits the base? If so, would smaller resistors increase the gain?


----------

